# "custom" fan assy



## Hellraizr88 (Nov 13, 2007)

i have my case apart at the moment, cuz its ugly and i wanted to paint it, so i thought id take some pics of this "super fan" that i built.
the old heatsink fan was fading on me, and i had some guts from an old e-machine layin around, so i took the fan (dunno the size, im not familiar with em) and super glued the adapter to the back and sealed the sides with hot glue.
its nothin really great, but i figured id show it off, see what ppl have to say
lol


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like something I would do. :smile:

If any part is very close to fan blades, it becomes a musical instrument.


----------

